# Reward for lost anchor on Oriskany



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I assume its still hanging off the main tower, the chain should be caught in the wreck and the bottom of the anchor is aroun 115 feet. After a dive there, I came up without freeing the anchor (since I was unsure if the guys wanted to dive there agian or move, I had enough air in my bottle to bounce down and free it later) In the meantime, Nick hooks a big big fish that actually pulled the boat a little and pops him off. Next thing I know, we are floating free. I guess when the boat moved, it changed the position of the anchor rope and chafed the line in two. 

Instead of liveboating to get it, we decided to move on to the next spot.
The anchor is probably still hanging there, it has about 20' of chain. If its not hanging off the tower, it's on the flight deck right below it. I'm sure one of you guys will be back to the Oriskany before I will, so if you find it I'd be glad to give you $40 for your time and effort. If not, I guess I need to go back to anchor hunting myself  thanks

Josh
850-255-9310


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Im sure someone will get it for you after not to long ago you offered to get someone elses for them.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Josh - Did you get your anchor back yet? I'll likely dive the 'O on Saturday.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry, I looked for your anchor on Saturday but did not find it. I was in the water for a little over two hours collecting lead fishing weights off of the flight deck around the island. I'm pretty sure your anchor is no longer there.

Is there a chance it could be deeper?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for looking, someone non PFF must have grabbed it. NO worries! I got another one now, and next time I dive I may go to the Avocet or somewhere on a special anchor collecting mission. I doubt it's deeper, if it fell it would have just hit the flight deck below the island. No chance it's in the sand.


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

josh, there are a ton of fouled anchors out there right now man. we went out saturday and one of the guys i dove with pulled up 2 and we could've pulled up at least another 2 more. avocet/antares area is a good place to start.


----------

